# What "older" games have you recently started playing again?



## redblueberry1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Recently, I have been craving to play Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life. This is actually the first Harvest Moon I played and I was immediately hooked. I love Another Wonderful Life because there are more customization options, as well as the choice to being a girl . So, I've dragged out my Gamecube and have begun playing them again. Something about farming is relaxing. It's interesting how much you can lose yourself in a game, and get away from college life to farm life. Haha.

So what have you guys started playing again? I suppose games on systems like the gamecube, playstation 2, xbox. Games you grew up playing and provide a great nostalgic feeling.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh, I guess the most recent ones I replayed were Sheep, Dog 'N' Wolf (which I think was called Sheep Raider in NA) and Spyro: Gateway to Glimmer (which was Ripto's Rage in NA) both for the PS1...
Also FantaVision which was a PS2 launch title!

Oh but on the subject of Harvest Moon, I recently restarted the first Rune Factory (not that old especially for EU where it didn't come out until freakin' 2009). I got my parents to get it shipped from NA because it came out in 2007 there and at the time there was no sign of it coming to UK. Glorious non-region locked Nintendo, what happened to you?


----------



## Jawile (Nov 26, 2015)

Right now, I'm playing the classic three Fallouts (1, 2, Tactics) Half-Life 2 Episodes 1 and 2, and the first Deus Ex.


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 26, 2015)

Banjo Kazooie, Diddy Kong Racing, Animal Crossing Wild World


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, none yet. But I would love to get back to the ol' Sonic Adventure series. Now that was my childhood right there.


----------



## redblueberry1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> Oh, I guess the most recent ones I replayed were Sheep, Dog 'N' Wolf (which I think was called Sheep Raider in NA) and Spyro: Gateway to Glimmer (which was Ripto's Rage in NA) both for the PS1...
> Also FantaVision which was a PS2 launch title!




Aw yay, I was hoping someone would be playing Spyro. I loved all of those games, I could play them for hours. 
I kinda liked Rune Factory, I gave up on it though because (I think) I felt it was too hard to advance. That might not have been the reason really, I just feel like that could have been my reason for to stop playing. Haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, none yet. But I would love to get back to the ol' Sonic Adventure series. Now that was my childhood right there.




I loved playing Sonic Adventure Battle 2. That was actually the only Sonic game I played heavily. I of course started playing the one on Genesis. I feel like pretty much everyone started there though. Ha


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 26, 2015)

Jurassic Park:Operation Genesis, played it on PS2 about 12 years ago, was a big fan of Jurassic Park and dinosaurz in general. I used to like building a fully functional park, unlock the really big carnivores and make a "special" save file, then let the park go traditional Jurassic Park style where everyone gets eaten (either that or a twister comes without me noticing and ends up killing people and dinosaurs, and people get eaten that way too). I bought it again on PC a few years ago though, and picked it up again recently - the game doesn't really like Vista or Windows 7, so I get CTD's every now and again, but stays stable enough most the time so that I can enjoy it. 

Sonic Adventure 2:Battle. Played that on the Gamecube around 9 or 10 years ago, loved the Chao garden and found most of the missions in the game fun (excluding the Tails/Eggman mech missions) as well as the soundtrack. Bought it again a couple of years ago on Steam, and have been playing it on and off since then.

Was playing Pokemon Fire Red and Ruby a while ago, but I guess they kinda don't count seeing as it's been about 6 months since I've played them.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 26, 2015)

I played Animal Crossing: Wild World around two weeks ago.

...This thread has made me think about getting out Super Monkey Ball for the Gamecube and playing that. Because the ones on DS and Wii were my childhood. Aaaaand it's one of the oldest games I own right now.

And speaking of Gamecube games, man do I miss Super Smash Bros. Melee, Papar Mario: TTYD and both Sims games on the Gamecube... Ugggghhh the nostalgia is real ;-;


----------



## gameboy (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm playing Fire Emblem Awakening. Not super old but I think it's been a few years now. I'm thinking about restarting my Wind Waker file because I'm missing the last heart piece and I've gone through the game 3 times trying to look for it. I even made my sister go through it once to check if I missed it something. I have a sneaking suspicion that our game is glitched haha. That's what I tell myself anyway to make myself feel better... For REALLY old games, I'm playing a bit of the beginning Tomb Raider games. Just when I'm bored though and I'm not restarting or going through the whole thing.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 27, 2015)

Donkey Kong 64, it really is a fun game still and the graphics are really impressive actually!


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 28, 2015)

Months after buying it, finally decided to take _Kirby's Return to Dreamland_ (Wii) off the shelf and actually play through it. Trying to 100% it, and about a fifth of the way done.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 28, 2015)

none right now but I've been thinking of playing the old tomb raiders on the ps1 (1-4) also digimon world 2 and 3


----------



## r a t (Nov 28, 2015)

Zoo Tycoon on pc, it looks worse than I remembered but I used to love it so much


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 28, 2015)

The Legendary Starfy. And MAN, is it AWESOME.


----------



## Contessa (Nov 28, 2015)

Super Mario bros on the ds, I've had it for a long time and I've started playing through it again.


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 28, 2015)

GOLDEN SUN !! 

Now that's a game I never get tired of. Actually, it's not like I ever stop playing them (the three) for long, so maybe the title of "started playing again" doesn't really fit here... Anyway, I got very excited for the last E3 in July since there were rumors about a fourth game finally in the making, but sigh, it looks they were only that, rumors  SO CRUEL AND UNFAIR!


----------



## redblueberry1 (Nov 28, 2015)

I love everyone's responses! Has anyone played that Hamtaro game? Hamtaro: Ham Ham Heartbreak for the Gameboy Advance? It just came to me and I was so frustrated because I was never able to finish it. I think I was at the part where I had to look across the beach and a scene would play. I could be remembering that wrong since the last time I attempted that game must have been 5 years ago or something. Haha. Still, a very cute game. I miss Hamtaro.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 29, 2015)

Zulehan said:


> Months after buying it, finally decided to take _Kirby's Return to Dreamland_ (Wii) off the shelf and actually play through it. Trying to 100% it, and about a fifth of the way done.



Don't wanna spoil it for you but, there is a hard version of the story mode to be unlocked and believe me, it really IS hard! I completed the normal story mode 100% without real trouble but the hard mode is so difficult, i only managed to complete it for 88%


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm going to start playing Super Mario Galaxy 2 soon. It's got perfect ratings on various sites and I've never even played it yet. Since I love Rosalina and the first Super Mario Galaxy I really want to play it. Oh yeah, and I've been playing the Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games series. I always open up those games every year to try and beat old records and to get into the season. The winter Olympic games of the series feel so nice to play when it's snowing out.


----------



## Balverine (Nov 29, 2015)

I've been playing a lot of Harvest Moon 3 (GBC) lately!
I love those darn pixels, lol


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 29, 2015)

Tamagotchi Connection: Corner Shop 3


----------



## Joy (Nov 30, 2015)

Persona 3 FES. Super fun game!


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 30, 2015)

Spirit Tracks and the Oracle games.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm working my way through Final Fantasy Tactics Advance. Considering that game is like 12 years old now, I think it counts for older.


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm also playing the original Fire Emblem for the GBA.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow, you guys make me feel old. Here I am playing Baldur's Gate 2.


----------



## Snowfell (Nov 30, 2015)

I just bought Excitebike and Columns from the eshop because I was obsessed with them when I was a kid. I love Excitebike so much omg.


----------



## ThisGirlsGreatPerhaps (Nov 30, 2015)

This isn't really an old game- only old by internet standards- but I started playing Viscera Cleanup Detail again.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 2, 2015)

I wanted to play a really old my Sims game for the DS, and it took me forever to find it Dx I finally did and have been playing it, bringing back old memories to my first DS Lite  cx


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2015)

I started and finished Jak & Daxter yesterday [SIZE=1(I had a lot of free time)[/SIZE]. It's the PS3 HD version but it's practically the exact same thing as the PS2 versions (especially by lazy Sony remaster standards where it's almost literally just the original game in 16:9...)

It's still an amazing game but my lord, it's so much easier than I remember it being! I 100% completed it in just over 6 hours! Still makes me wish Naughty Dog would get back to doing some proper platformers rather than their interactive movies (Uncharted and TLoU are good, but they're no Crash or J&D).


Was gonna go through all 3 games but I don't think I'll have time before XC:X arrives, but I think I'm gonna play the PSP Daxter game next since I never played it (never had a PSP), so that'll be nice.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 3, 2015)

I wanna start playing Animal Crossing City Folk again soon but I need to get wiimmfi first.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 3, 2015)

Every once in a while I start a game of Harvest Moon on the ps2 or wii. Or I'll go back to animal crossing on the game cube. Oh, and Dragon Ball Z Budokai 3 for ps2.

But I'm replaying South Park Stick of Truth right now. I know it's not an old game, but I do play it on the last gen console. XBOX 360. And it's awesome.


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

I sometimes find the older Mario games online and play them out of nostalgia.


----------



## demoness (Dec 5, 2015)

i've been playing parasite eve, brave fencer musashi, tomba!, medievil, jersey devil, and gex 3 again off and on.  and soon einhander once i track one down.  been thinking about breaking out parappa and umjammer lammy again and playing wild arms since i never actually played that series back then


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 9, 2015)

I decided to play Chibi-Robo again because I love that game and watched someone play... without ever cleaning anything. so then I decided I had to play so I could pick up all the garbage and scrub all the stuff off the floor. it's been really satisfying.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2015)

Skyrim. But I've been playing it on and off for quite a while. I also am planning on getting a PC soon so that I can utilize the mods, with the graphics mods I'll probably spend like 80% of the time exploring and drooling over the art.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 11, 2015)

aoe2


----------



## Grumpig (Dec 11, 2015)

i've started replaying grandia ii on the dreamcast, i love that game so much.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I wanna start playing Animal Crossing City Folk again soon but I need to get wiimmfi first.



It is really easy to get though, i managed to connect within a few hours.


----------



## Brad (Dec 11, 2015)

Rogue Galaxy, mainly.

I'm looking for something to scratch my RPG itch until Christmas.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 11, 2015)

I haven't played SSB4 since the summer. I plan on doing so over Christmas break.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Dec 12, 2015)

None at the moment, though I'm considering playing Pikmin 2 again and maybe trying to continue my run of DK64. Maybe I might try a 100% run of OoT as well, though considering I only have the remake, that might not really count as an older game.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm currently doing a run of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones. It came out for the Game Boy Advance in 2004.


----------



## sock (Dec 13, 2015)

Wild World, Scooby Doo Creepy thingy for GBC and Micky's Speedway USA for GBC


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 13, 2015)

Recently I've been reaching for Kirby Squeak Squad & 358/2, nostalgia I guess


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

A little while ago I was playing original Metroid.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 16, 2015)

Final Fantasy IX, Lunar: Eternal Blue and Chrono Trigger.

I'm in the mood for RPGs and I really need to go back to the glory days to find ones worth my time.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 16, 2015)

I am going to play through Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door again pretty soon!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 17, 2015)

And if online games count, Neopets and GPX+. (I got banned from GPX+ though)


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 17, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Final Fantasy IX, Lunar: Eternal Blue and Chrono Trigger.
> 
> I'm in the mood for RPGs and I really need to go back to the glory days to find ones worth my time.



Those are all great games. If you're focusing on PS1-era, I also suggest:

Valkyrie Profile
Suikoden 1 and 2
Breath of Fire 3
Xenogears
Legend of Dragoon


----------



## xBlablahi (Dec 21, 2015)

Finishing up Chrono Trigger and playing some Pokemon diamond, 
also bayonetta games since she was announced for smash


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing


----------



## Athera (Dec 24, 2015)

i was playing San Andreas on Ps2 about a week ago. Soooo many memories...


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm still playing a fairly new game (Fallout 4) but as soon as I've finished with that, I'm thinking I'll replay Final Fantasy VII. My PS2 finally gave out on me but I was able to grab the PS4 release when it was on sale so every time I boot up to play Fallout 4 I see it (and I have the theme installed so I hear the music playing, and all the menu/system sounds are from the game too, oh man) and it's so tempting. I used to play it once a year because I loved it so much, but since my PS2 broke it's been quite a while. I can't wait to play it again. 

Similarly, I used to love playing Jak And Daxter around this time of year, but can't due to the lack of a PS2 in the house. I don't know how it became a winter tradition with me, but I like to snuggle up and mess around collecting power cells and such. It's a stress-free game, and it feels strange not being able to play it this year.


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 3, 2016)

I gave the original LittleBigPlanet a go a while back (not so old but old enough to be from my childhood) and yesterday I played a few levels of Wario Land: Super Mario Land 3 on my 3DS.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 4, 2016)

I restarted my ACWW town on November 1, 2015 after not having played for a few years. I'm going to try playing for at least a full year. I have a really great map and two of my starters are dreamies. 

I have a DS game called "Rollin' Rascals" that I play once in a while. LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

new leaf? lel it's kinda "old" by today's standards so.. 

and cool wild world was nice but i hated that they never dsi enhanced it.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 5, 2016)

I played through Mega Man II yesterday.


----------



## Tao (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't know how old it is, but it's 'last gen' at least. I bought Dark Souls whilst I was out the other day and have been replaying through it. I had it before on 360, but I got rid of my 360 stuff when it red ringed and I couldn't be bothered replacing it (because almost all the games I had were available on PS3 anyway, so it was a waste of space having a 360 set up for games I could just rebuy for PS3 if/when I wanted to play them again).

I'm kinda only playing it whilst I wait for my PS4 to arrive since it was ?5 and not a game I'll get too invested in...But I am enjoying it way more than my first time around. I was massively disappointed with it the first time I played it because it was apparently "omg hardest game evarrrr" yet I pretty much breezed through it, but I think knowing the difficulty is overstated this time around let me enjoy everything else about it.




schatzi said:


> Similarly, I used to love playing Jak And Daxter around this time of year, but can't due to the lack of a PS2 in the house. I don't know how it became a winter tradition with me, but I like to snuggle up and mess around collecting power cells and such. It's a stress-free game, and it feels strange not being able to play it this year.



To be fair, its got a pretty nice looking snow level. That level at least is nice to play at winter.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 5, 2016)

I recently got a controller for my laptop so I tried it out with Super Mario 64. Loved playing it as a child with my best friends, and it's definitely a fun game, but it didn't make me very nostalgic.


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 5, 2016)

I found Rhythm Heaven while cleaning yesterday and I started playing it again. 
I realized quickly why I gave up on that game


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 5, 2016)

I found Rhythm Heaven while cleaning yesterday and I started playing it again. 
I realized quickly why I gave up on that game


----------



## Joy (Jan 5, 2016)

Started playing the original Sims game on Xbox and Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories on GBA


----------



## NerdHouse (Jan 6, 2016)

Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy IV: The After Years
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy VI

Sort of doing a marathon, started with VI and went backwards lol
Currently on The After Years, III is next.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 6, 2016)

I started playing Banjo Kazooie for the first time on the Xbox One. Fun game and really has you looking out for secrets.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 6, 2016)

AGDQ made me go back to some Donkey Kong Country classics


----------

